# Anyone have a screened enclosure?



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

A guy in my neighborhood builds screened enclosures of different sizes for pets, and I'm considering one since a screened porch or sunroom will be out of my budget for a while. Any pros or cons? I am worried that they would tear out the screen or that it wouldn't hold up. It would attach to the window and look similar to this:


----------



## Catmamma (Apr 18, 2011)

I like the looks but I think the broad parts of the screens need reinforcing. I know my cats would start pushing against the screen the first time a bunny ran across the yard.


----------



## AmberH (Jul 20, 2011)

I built my cats an outside enclosure. It's made with heavy fencing though. It's 12 feet by 12 feet and 6 feet tall. They love it outside but since all are declawed I don't feel safe just letting them run around.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I added retractable screens to both my front and back decks last year (the screens go up/down via a remote control). The screens are made from what the company referred to as "pet-safe" screening. My girls sometimes try to climb up the screening, usually to catch a bug, but the screens hold up to their climbing. No damage to date, and this is the second year we've used them. 

That said, I can't speak to the quality of the material that the fellow in your neighborhood will be using, nor can anyone here. In your shoes, I'd ask him for some names of his other customers in your area and then speak to them to see what their experiences have been.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

You can't use regular window/screen porch screening if you intend to EVER leave the cats out w/out close supervision b/c yes, they can go right through it. This includes "pet safe" screening. It's fine if you're right there, but not if you can't be all the time. And if they go through it when you're right there you can save the cat but not the screen LOL.

For years I let my kitties use my screened porch in the evenings when I was right there, and it worked well. When I moved the 2 barn cats indoors to join the house cats, I had my handyman add a wall on my porch, with hardware cloth (heavy-duty 1/4") on the wall, as well as panels covered w/ hardware cloth that are attached on the inside of the screened sections on the porch walls themselves. Video here:





 
Since you would have this enclosure custom made, I would have him use either hardware cloth INSTEAD OF screening or use it in ADDITION TO screening. The advantage to the latter is that you keep mosquitoes, flies, etc. out. Also be sure to get a window cat door so they can go in and out w/out letting the outside air/bugs into your house. 

More photos, etc on my thread here: http://www.catforum.com/forum/37-be...oduction-thread-calvin-jonah-conrad-erik.html


----------

